# Hermaphrodite(s)?



## Brandy20 (May 5, 2020)

So, I have four does which I've pictured below.
~The first doe is a confirmed hermaphrodite; she is extremely firm and cupped in her vulva, in my close up pic you can see a little 'pizzle', and upon examination we have felt at least one testicle. She was a very disappointing buck/'doe' twin.
















~The second doe pictured I'm 100% sure is a normal doe. She has the cupped vulva however none of the other defining features. I included pictures of her because she is the littermate sister to the next doe which we still are not sure about.
















~The third doe like I mentioned is the full sister to the previous one. They were a set of triplets; two does and one buck. She actually was pointed out to us by a judge, that judge placed her last due to his suspicions yet the other judge didn't say anything and even gave her grand. So this doe is definitely our confusing one. She has the cupped vulva but it looks pretty normal besides that, it does have a bit of a harder feel but not near as much as the first doe. She does have smaller teats but so does two of her maternal half sisters and her sire's lines aren't known for huge teats. She is a January baby so regardless we're gonna keep her until this winter and try to breed her to kid as a yearling. Just want your opinion on what you think. Hermie or not? Sorry about the little piece of poop she had stuck to her when I took the first two pictures.















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










~The final doe kid is very similar to the second doe. I'm nearly positive she is a normal doe kid. However she does still have the cupped vulva and smaller teats. Sorry I couldn't get a close up vulva picture of her since she's so small. It's hard to use the teat size because she is so young and her dam has such small teats and her sire's lines have pretty small teats as well. Her vulva thankfully feels normal, no hardness or anything to indicate a penis and looks pretty normal internally. Just want to hear your opinions to hopefully ease some of my concerns about this doe. She is a mid May baby so we're not gonna be breeding her until next year so she'll kid as a two year old. She's easily one of my favorites and I know I'll be devastated if she does end up being a crappy hermaphrodite. She was a buck/doe twin.
















*The first 3 does all have the same sire and the fourth doe is an AI baby.
Just let me know what you think. I'd love to hear some opinions about these does. Having read several of the previous hermaphrodite discussions posted on here previously I know you all are knowledgable and could be helpful.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Intersex, interesting stuff actually. True hermaphrodites have the sex organs of both sexes and are capable of breeding as a buck or a doe. 
I think that you have 2 different things going on here. How many polled goats are in their background?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have a vet ultrasound them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A vet check would be your best bet to confirm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, have a vet look at them.


----------



## Brandy20 (May 5, 2020)

goathiker said:


> Intersex, interesting stuff actually. True hermaphrodites have the sex organs of both sexes and are capable of breeding as a buck or a doe.
> I think that you have 2 different things going on here. How many polled goats are in their background?


All does are horned and have horned genetics. No polled genetics at all unless they're really far back.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that is interesting, but sorry for you to go through this with them. I agree on having a vet inspect them to confirm. I definitely would not use the buck on the first 3 again and stay away from his genetics. Any history on either parents of an issue? 

We had a hermaphrodite years ago, looked like a doe but as soon as it was weaned it started to look masculine and vulva changed drastically. It was a quad with 3 brothers so we knew the chances were against it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If you are getting more than a here and there hermaphrodite..I would change your breeding program. I had one hermaphrodite a few years back when I bred 1/2 sibs together. He was my only buck at the time and so we gave the idea a shot. Well needless to say, that didn't work out very well even though both had good genetics and Niether parent even threw a birthdefect. So of course we never repeated that breeding. 
Easiest solution is to trade out the buck and see how next season fairs.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I’m following. I’m fascinated by hermaphrodites and intersex genetics


----------

